# Wrench...



## willthedancer (Mar 4, 2017)

I need a slim pattern wrench for the lathe.








Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 4, 2017)

Are you making one, or asking someone else to make one? If the latter, we'll need a lot more details!


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 4, 2017)

wawoodman said:


> Are you making one, or asking someone else to make one? If the latter, we'll need a lot more details!


I'm knocking one out. First is a trip through the shaper to slim it down a bit.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 6, 2017)

Ready to heat treat. It's A2, and pretty soft.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 6, 2017)

Put some radius on the handle! Or put a bicycle handle on it.


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 6, 2017)

Soaking at 1700 degrees. Quench time shortly.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 7, 2017)

Quenched and tempered twice. Not entirely pleased with my antioxidation coating. It worked in spots.

The furnace is pretty slow, so it took a couple of hours to get up to the soaking temperature.

I used a blast of compressed air to quench, followed by 2 tempering visits to the slowly cooling furnace. First temper was dark blue, second was dark straw.

Now on to blast and parkerize.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------

